# Updated croc pics



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey all updated croc pics from today , including little old me lol


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't know what's scarier mate!

Joking. You are both stunning :whistling2:

It's grown since I last had a look!


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous animal mate. I love Caiman (as Owzy will confirm).


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome little croc........... but it does appear that you have no pants on !


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Fantastic pics there mate, snap is looking really healthy and when you going to let me know its feeding time so I can watch :>


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, Thanks


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome lil croc


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute little fella you have there.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Cant believe how much it has moved on since this :

YouTube - my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman feeding turtles

Unbelievable 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Awsome video there mate, I so want one


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> Awsome video there mate, I so want one


lol, wont be long eh !

You on the right course ?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow thats cool


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> wow thats cool


lol, thanks

Check out the croc cam in my SIG


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

fangsy said:


> lol, thanks
> 
> Check out the croc cam in my SIG


Brillaint pics! Looking at Croc Cam now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

fangsy said:


> lol, wont be long eh !
> 
> You on the right course ?


 
Not yet I need to buy a house where I can have a dedicated room or build an extension where I could keep one before I will start on the training, although I dont imagine they are going to be much different to a aggresive iggy and will be around the same size, just a lot bigger and sharper teeth.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> Not yet I need to buy a house where I can have a dedicated room or build an extension where I could keep one before I will start on the training, although I dont imagine they are going to be much different to a aggresive iggy and will be around the same size, just a lot bigger and sharper teeth.


My iggy seems worse at the moment lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

fangsy said:


> My iggy seems worse at the moment lol


Mine is getting better now and tolerates me putting my hand in the tank but wont let me get closer than 2-3 inches away before trying to whip me or running away, next I am going to try and get it to feed from my hand.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> Mine is getting better now and tolerates me putting my hand in the tank but wont let me get closer than 2-3 inches away before trying to whip me or running away, next I am going to try and get it to feed from my hand.


Wish mine was that friendly .......

would rather pick out the croc !


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

bloody hell it's grow fast! what croc is it? sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Its a cuviers dwarf caiman .....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

fangsy said:


> Cant believe how much it has moved on since this :
> 
> YouTube - my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman feeding turtles
> 
> ...


Like butter wouldn't melt. Nice little jump at the mouse at the start. I can see you're going to have to watch the fingers when feeding.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Like butter wouldn't melt. Nice little jump at the mouse at the start. I can see you're going to have to watch the fingers when feeding.


Yea, lol, he's a lot bigger now , wouldnt like a nip off him lol

Steve


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

lovely set up and nice croc nice to see some croc enclosure pics on here


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

dinan said:


> lovely set up and nice croc nice to see some croc enclosure pics on here


Thank you


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

he has got LARGE! how long have you had him for? i so would love to have one of these, but at moment not going to happen maybe in the future. i love your set up. you dont seem to find meny images of larger croc enclosures. or people not willing to show them. but thats one nice set up.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Demonsnapper said:


> he has got LARGE! how long have you had him for? i so would love to have one of these, but at moment not going to happen maybe in the future. i love your set up. you dont seem to find meny images of larger croc enclosures. or people not willing to show them. but thats one nice set up.


Thank you , I have had him nearly 3 years now ...

Steve


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

He's cute enough to kiss! Well he is a lil cutie but I'm sure a kiss with him would end up with you down the A&E . Still a great croc.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

fangsy said:


> Thank you , I have had him nearly 3 years now ...
> 
> Steve


nice, hes grown very well. may i ask how much it cost to make his enclosure? if you dont want to say then its kool. im just thinking ahead for my own one day


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Demonsnapper said:


> nice, hes grown very well. may i ask how much it cost to make his enclosure? if you dont want to say then its kool. im just thinking ahead for my own one day


To be honest , a great friend done it all for me , So I think in all cost me around £1,500 but that includes plumbers, brick layers, 2 radiators, french doors, pond blah blah blah ....

Would have been with his labour time approx £3,000 - £3,500 I should think including equipment, (which he got mega mega cheap for me), he was here days and days , and he is a mega fast worker.

Steve


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

I am so impressed!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LemmyElvis said:


> I am so impressed!


lol, thank you


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

So all i need to do is: buy a house, build an extension, kit it out and apply for my DWA right?
£200,000 grand should cover it?
Damn I am gonna have have to stay in for a few weekends!
Ohh I so wish
lol
Mike


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LemmyElvis said:


> So all i need to do is: buy a house, build an extension, kit it out and apply for my DWA right?
> £200,000 grand should cover it?
> Damn I am gonna have have to stay in for a few weekends!
> Ohh I so wish
> ...


Yea, sounds about right ......


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, that is the reality - as much as I would love 1, can't be done in rented housing!
But I can dream......


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LemmyElvis said:


> Yeah, that is the reality - as much as I would love 1, can't be done in rented housing!
> But I can dream......


Yea , im mega happy .....


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sure your are! That is way cool and all respect due to the effort you have made to providing such an excellent quality enviroment....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

LemmyElvis said:


> I'm sure your are! That is way cool and all respect due to the effort you have made to providing such an excellent quality enviroment....


Thank you very much .......


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

Way impressed and will be following any future threads


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the price etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

LemmyElvis said:


> So all i need to do is: buy a house, build an extension, kit it out and apply for my DWA right?
> £200,000 grand should cover it?
> Damn I am gonna have have to stay in for a few weekends!
> Ohh I so wish
> ...


 
I am doing it for around 160k lol, appointment with the mortage people tomorrow.


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello mate you got a very nice animal there. And a proper set up for him/her dimension wise (although i dont see any basking spots )
Do you know what sex is it ? sorry if i missed that but i dont know.

How would you say his growth rate was ?each year ? how many cm and grams did hid but on i mean by that


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

The basking spot is on the right hand side underneath the powersun ! try moving the cam over there and you must see it , its the big black thing hanging from the ceiling .......

Im not sure on the sex im afraid , and I can only go on the pics as to his / her growth rate, I try to handle as little as possible to not cause stress.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah you could not see it in that pic, so my bad.

What is his diet consistent of ? use any supplementation and uv light? 

Sorry for coming on with so many questions but he looks to be in very good shape.

Also does he defecate on land always ?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

No probs, no to be honest , I got him / her from the only UK breeder Jerry Cole and he in the 15+ years of keeping / breeding them has never used supliment.

And no , never seen anything on the outside area.

Steve


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Wicked little croc... Certainly an animal that would make me take the step into DWA keeping (along with 1 or 2 viper species), lovely set up too


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

PrimalUrges said:


> Wicked little croc... Certainly an animal that would make me take the step into DWA keeping (along with 1 or 2 viper species), lovely set up too


Thank you very much .....


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Mate be sure to update the threat with more photos of the little monster 

i cant get enough of him 

maybe some feeding photos also if that possible 

Cheers


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome croc


----------



## hotspur2 (Sep 26, 2010)

what are the limits on size of crocs you can keep or is it down to if there endangered or not etc etc etc if ya get me :2thumb:


----------



## guinness (May 12, 2008)

That's is awsome. 
So wish I could have one of those


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome animal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Most excellent, I remember when you got it when it was small and you posted up 

Looks like you're doing a fantastic job. I'd love one oneday


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks very much all


----------

